# Do I need to hook up my Geothermal?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Bought a new place. 8 stories. The only option is Geothermal. My question is..... do I need to get it hooked up? Not gonna need the heat. Does the geothermal system heat my water or just the radiators? Dont want to buy an electric water heater and find out it is not needed if I hook up the geothermal. The geothermal is 3k to install. Sooooooo trying to fend off that bill if I can.


----------

